# repairing alcohol dropped on polyurethane water based finish on poplar



## common man (May 19, 2013)

someone tried to clean my table using alcohol. there's some damage but no biggie.

the first table has white spots which i assume are alcohol and water based polyurethane finish reacting. i don't care about the appearance of the white spots for now because i was planning on storing away this table top anyway.

the second table seems OK but the rubbed alchol may have made the layer of finish a little thinner. this table originally had 5 coats. 

right now, i just want to apply three coats of finish to the affected areas. i just want to preserve the wood boards in their pristine condition. later when i need to refinish anyway, i can sand off the white spots or strip the finish and refinish.

*question: if i just apply three coats of finish on top of what you see, will there be an problem? is it ok to add more layers of finish to already cured finish? i'm obviously a beginner so i ask.*



















this was the original finish


----------



## sawdust703 (Jun 27, 2014)

well Sir, were it me, I believe I'd take some 150 grit sandpaper, sand out the spots in the finish the best you can, or want to, smooth up your sanding w/180, & then 220. Make sure the area is clean, & start putting finish back on it. Allow plenty of drying time, sand w/220 again, apply another coat.


----------



## common man (May 19, 2013)

thank you sir! i did not realize it was so easy haha. i'm used to ikea furniture. i hand sanded with 320 grit. next time i'll use 2000 grit. i'm still pleased with the results. for future purposes i.e. common sense soap and water will be a better disinfectant than alcohol for finished table tops.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Alcohol should not have caused those spots. Are you sure that is what it is?

George


----------



## common man (May 19, 2013)

GeorgeC said:


> Alcohol should not have caused those spots. Are you sure that is what it is?
> 
> George


definitely. those white spots were never around until a bottle of 70% alcohol was placed on the table. concentrated alcohol + water based finish = white spots? it's nice to say that this is so easy to fix!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Lemon juice can remove white spots sometimes. If it's in the finish and not the wood. You can remove a water ring with it.

Al


----------



## Drielok (Mar 2, 2021)

Al B Thayer said:


> Lemon juice can remove white spots sometimes. If it's in the finish and not the wood. You can remove a water ring with it.
> 
> Al


I used lemon oil and let it sit for 30min or longer


----------

